# Coming back to Tivo, subscription, scared of CC



## irt1239 (Jan 22, 2002)

I was a Tivo user back in the day from Series 1 but have not had it for many years.

I live in Manhattan and have Time Warner cable.

After reading many threads on the woes of cable card + tuning adapter on the Roamio I was wondering if I pull the trigger can I see if the setup works before I commit to the subscription?

I forget if I have to activate Tivo and start paying before it will let me go through the setup.

I basically don't want to get locked into a 1 yr monthly contract if this whole thing goes to hell and I have to return the Roamio and go back to the twcnyc cable box.

Thanks!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You will be able to install and pair the CableCard and tuning adapter and go through the guided setup process without activating the TiVo service. You obviously won't have any guide data or be able to schedule recordings, but you will at least be able to verify that live TV works as it should.

I actually did this myself on TWC in North Carolina back in November. I wanted to go for the lifetime subscription, since it is a better deal in the long run, but like you was hesitant to commit $399 if it wasn't going to work for me. After I got the CableCard and Tuning Adapter working properly (which took several trips down to the TWC office to get a second Tuning Adapter), I went ahead and pulled the trigger on lifetime service and I'm glad that I did. The Roamio is far superior to TWC's crappy DVR and cable boxes. 

I think I've also read that if you call up TiVo, you also might be able to get them to give you a free evaluation period of service, but I didn't do that myself. Maybe someone else around here knows more about that. Getting a free evaluation subscription period would probably be ideal, since your TiVo would then be able to connect to the TiVo servers to get the latest software updates. If I recall correctly, back sometime in December it was a software update that improved the way my Roamio handles occasional tuning failures by the TWC Tuning Adapter.


----------



## irt1239 (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks, THB for the info; that is somewhat comforting.

When you went through the guided setup did you activate your cablecard before or after the guided setup? The Tivo documentation recommends activating/inserting the cablecard after the guided setup completes, but I have read differing opinions on this.


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

I believe you can cancel your subscription in the first 30 days if you want.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

irt1239 said:


> Thanks, THB for the info; that is somewhat comforting.
> 
> When you went through the guided setup did you activate your cablecard before or after the guided setup? The Tivo documentation recommends activating/inserting the cablecard after the guided setup completes, but I have read differing opinions on this.


Do the guided set up first.



SOCATivo said:


> I believe you can cancel your subscription in the first 30 days if you want.


This.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There are lots of happy tivo users in new york. Also, reading about problems here can give you paranoia as you don't see the installs without issue. Those are the vast majority.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

jrtroo said:


> There are lots of happy tivo users in new york. Also, reading about problems here can give you paranoia as you don't see the installs without issue. Those are the vast majority.


This. And although CableCARDs definitely can be a nightmare (I know), I would think of it more like a struggle that you will quite possibly have, but it would be extremely rare that you can't get through it. Also, in my experience, and most of what I have read, it is the initial pairing process that is the main issue, not some sort of ongoing problem as long as you own the Tivo.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I'm in kind of a similar situation. I had one of the original 14 hour Series 1, so I've been around Tivo for a long time. I've also had the original DirecTV Tivo, the HR10-250 and now the THR22. But I'm now going to switch to Comcast and there is no way I'm going to use their box. While I haven't seen the X1, I know their regular HD DVRs are pure crap. So I decided to take the chance on the Roamio. 

I've read some of the issues posted here. There's enough to scare any sane person. But it's the nature of these type of forums to attract people that have problems. 

Actually, I'm much more afraid of the move to Comcast than I am the actual Roamio.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

irt1239 said:


> Thanks, THB for the info; that is somewhat comforting.
> 
> When you went through the guided setup did you activate your cablecard before or after the guided setup? The Tivo documentation recommends activating/inserting the cablecard after the guided setup completes, but I have read differing opinions on this.


Agree with what others have said - do the guided setup first before activating the CC - parts of the guided setup can take a very long time and you might as well get that out of the way before then dealing with any possible CC issues.

I am a pleased NYC TWC customer. Back when I had the TiVo HD, I may have had some concerns since most people in TWC didn't know what a CC was but I lucked out and the guy that came to my house had a TiVo too. However, nowadays - they have a national CC hotline even and they seem to be more on top of it. Unfortunately people at the customer service centers are still iffy on it. That being said, don't get discouraged. To avoid the TWC DVR experience, it's all worth it. I know personally I've had very few issues over the years, but I also know that isn't the case for some. THe biggest nuisance to me is the tuning adapter. Give it a shot and then you'll wonder how you dealt with their DVR all this time.

Now if TWC can stop using tuning adapters....


----------



## irt1239 (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks, everyone. I think I am going to pull the trigger this Friday. I have off from work and fortunately the Best Buy and TWC Store are half a block from each other and within walking distance from my apt. I'll get the CC/TA from TWC then walk over to Best Buy and pick up the Roamio. It also looks like I'll need to make a pit stop at Radio Shack to get a short 1-2 ft coax cable for the tuning adapter to Roamio connection.

If I go early I'll have the whole day to set it up and schlep back to TWC if I have any issues with the TA or the CC.

I'll post an update of my progress.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

irt1239 said:


> It also looks like I'll need to make a pit stop at Radio Shack to get a short 1-2 ft coax cable for the tuning adapter to Roamio connection.


There is absolutely no reason for you to buy any cables. If you smile and just ask nicely at the TWC office, they'll just give you whatever cables you need: extra coax cables, USB cable for the Tuning Adapter, HDMI cable (since the Roamio does not come with one), etc.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I have to say, I'm a TWC NYC customer and my Roamio activation was pretty flawless. I would say to do guided setup first. Then do CableCard insertion & activation (be sure to write down the serial number before you stick it in the TiVo!).

After cable card is working, only then add the tuning adapter, in my opinion. But be aware that certain channels may not tune properly until the TA is added.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I must be missing something. Doesnt the cable card have to be paired in order for you to get the channels? If there arent any channels then set up cant scan for them.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

SNJpage1 said:


> I must be missing something. Doesnt the cable card have to be paired in order for you to get the channels? If there arent any channels then set up cant scan for them.


You will usually be able to get at least some channels without pairing the card as long as the card is activated on your account. With TWC, you can only get the basic cable channels without pairing, but on Comcast you can actually get everything except the premium channels without pairing the card.


----------



## irt1239 (Jan 22, 2002)

Ok now I"m confused - what is the difference between activating the card and pairing the card?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I believe activating == putting the card on your account..
Pairing == pairing it with the specific device, so you get e.g. premium or other encrypted channels.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mattack said:


> I believe activating == putting the card on your account..
> Pairing == pairing it with the specific device, so you get e.g. premium or other encrypted channels.


Yep. When the TWC rep gives you the card, he "activates" the card on your account by entering the card's identification numbers into your account. After you get the card home and install it into your TiVo, you call up the TW cablecard hotline and they walk you through the pairing process to pair the card with your specific TiVo unit. Until you go through this pairing process with them over the phone, you will only be able to view the basic cable channels on your TiVo.

One more CableCard tip. When I first installed my CableCard from TW, it had to go through a firmware upgrade that took about 90 minutes. If this happens to you, do NOT pull out the card before the upgrade is done, otherwise you will almost certainly brick the card and have to go back down to the TWC office to get another one.


----------



## irt1239 (Jan 22, 2002)

Got it now, thanks. When (if, ok when) I do all this early Friday I'll do the guided setup sans the CC and TA and will then add in the CC/TA and activate it and see how it looks - and then I will activate my Tivo account and start paying them for the subscription.

I'll update this thread with my progress. Thanks, again!


----------

